# Problem with installing Apache22 - autoconf-2.69



## kombajnik (Jul 30, 2013)

When trying to install Apache using:

```
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22 
make install
```
I have these errors:


```
===>   apache22-2.2.25 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.5 - found
===>   apache22-2.2.25 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf
===> Fetching all distfiles required by autoconf-2.69 for building
===>  Extracting for autoconf-2.69
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for autoconf-2.69.tar.xz.
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/xz - found
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.5 - found
tar: Unrecognized archive format: Inappropriate file type or format
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```

I'm trying to `portsnap fetch extract` to get fresh ports but the problem still exists.


PS.
The system is FreeBSD 7.4 i386


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2013)

kombajnik said:
			
		

> The system is FreeBSD 7.4 i386


Upgrade to at least 8.4. FreeBSD 7.4 is end-of-life.

[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]


----------



## kombajnik (Jul 30, 2013)

But I need 7.4.

One month ago, all was working correctly.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2013)

kombajnik said:
			
		

> But I need 7.4 ....


Why?


----------



## kombajnik (Jul 30, 2013)

Application which I need to use has best performance on FreeBSD 7.4 i386


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2013)

We may be able to provide you with a solution if we know what application.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 30, 2013)

Also keep in mind that the errors you got with regards to the tar format are a direct result of using an out of date FreeBSD version.

The format has changed in the meantime and the supported versions of FreeBSD have all been updated with the new tar program, thus automatically rendering the ports collection somewhat unusable on unsupported versions.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2013)

What application could possibly be restricted to FreeBSD 7?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2013)

I can name one... And it has been my hunch since the first post x(


----------

